# Can I keep 2 frogs in a 10 gallon?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

My past frog died and I'm getting a replacement for my 10 gallon. The frogs I get are the see-through kind from Grow a Frog, but they look just like an adf/acf as adults. Females can have bodies up to half a dollar long and males are half that size. Would they be too big to both live comfortably in a 10 gallon? 
Also they are really messy so I would do 25% water changes twice weekly. Even with changes, would they still be too dirty for the cage?

I emailed the Grow a Frog people and they said it would be okay. I'm worried, though that they just said that to make me give them more money by buying more frogs. I want to make sure it would be alright before getting any frogs. I don't want them to be unhappy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

ADF yes ACF no I think it will be okay a member here has one.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

How big are ACFs and ADFs. Which one do females have up to half dollar length bodies?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I heard ACF grow big and are illegal in most states.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

The frogs I want aren't ACFs or ADFs. It's a weird kind of lab frog that is related to those 2. I would say they are most like ACFs, but a little smaller. They have a body length of 2-3 inches. Could 2 of those work in a 10 gallon?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say it might work.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Just to clear things up about the size, here's what the website about them says:


_Growafrogs mature to an average body size of about half a dollar bill. Males, in general, are about half the size of females - so their full grown body size ( not including arms and legs ) as adults will be less then half a dollar bill. Of course, like people (and all animals) there is some variation to this! Some frogs are larger and smaller than average just like some people are larger or smaller than 'average.' Also, unlike people, Growafrogs continue to grow throughout their lifetimes... so the older the frog - the bigger the frog.
http://www.growafrog.com/quesfrog.html#Anchor-HABITA-19017
_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say unles they grow four or five inches it should work.


----------

